# Crosser Projekt - wollt Ihr es sehen und wo gehört das hin ?



## Fitnessfahrer (28. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Ich baue gerade einen - ich nenne es mal Crosser - auf und es sind einige interessante Kombinationen dabei, die ich gerne posten möchte, doch wohin ?

Es wird ein MTB Rahmen mit MTB Schaltung, MTB Kassette, Rennlenker, Details siehe Konzept.

Das Bike wird mein Zweitbike und soll ein ziemlich MTB-lastiger Crosser werden und initial 7.8 kg wiegen. Die ersten Teile sind bereits bei mir, alle anderen vorhanden oder im Zulauf.

Konzept:

BeOne PRO Black Carbon Hardtail Rahmen
DT SWISS Starrgabel UD Carbon XRR 445 Rigid MTB 26" 585g
EXTRALITE Steuersatz semi-integriert "Scal Head" 45g/52g
Rennlenker 44cm Ritchey WCS UD Carbon Logic Curve Road 31.8 220g
Shimano STI Ultegra ST-6703 (Set) 3-/10-fachSchalt- und Bremsgriffe 445g
XTR 2011 3-fach Kurbel
SRAM XX Kassette
SRAM XX 10-fach Kette
XTR 971 Down-Swing Umwerfer
XTR 972 SGS Schaltwerk
Avid BB7 Road mechanische Bremssättel für Scheibenbremsen ca. 182gpro Sattel
SwissStopDisc 17 Bremsbeläge für Avid Juicy 3/5/7/Ultimate
Magura Storm SL Bremsscheiben 180/160
Gore Bremszugset
Gore Schaltzugset
26 Zoll LRS Novatech/CX-Ray/Polyax/ZTRAlpine 1390g
Schwalbe Furious Fred 2.0 TLR

Bin sicher, das Bike macht eine Menge Spass auf Waldwegen, Radwegen und Downtown, auch im Winter mit Spikes.

Wollt Ihr Insights sehen und wo soll ich die posten ? Projektende = fertiges Bike ist 20. August.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Ronja (28. Juli 2011)

liest sich gut,also hier bleiben, weitermachen. werde es verfolgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (29. Juli 2011)

Ok, dann beginnen wir mal mit dem Rahmen. Der Rahmen ist 19 Zoll und im Gegensatz zum Bild sind die Cantisockel abgeschraubt. Die IS-Bremsenaufnahme ist auf 160mm Bremsscheiben limitiert. Rahmengewicht ist unter 1100g. Der Rahmen ist zur Zeit bei einem Lackierer um Lackschäden auszubessern, deshalb ist dieses Bild nicht von mir selbst. Er wird ca. am 15. August wieder bei mir sein ( habe 1 Woche Urlaub ab dem 8.8. und hole den Rahmen erst danach ab ).

Am Abend gibts dann richtige Bilder der Gabel und des Steuersatzes.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## the-flyest (29. Juli 2011)

Nette Sache,
wird bestimmt nen super Rad. Die Reifenfrage würde ich nochmal überdenken, mir wären die 2.0 Traktorreifen zu breit. Da gibts doch nette Ralphs oder Rons in 32-35.
Sonst viel Spaß beim Zusammenbau.


----------



## thomas_p (29. Juli 2011)

klingt soweit interessant, sowas wollte ich auch mal in angriff nehmen, bevor ich mein MTB etwas modifiziert hatte. thread ist gebookmarked. 

warum eigentlich starrgabel? federung würde ich selbst nicht missen wollen, wenn der rahmen eh schon darauf ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (29. Juli 2011)

Es wird ein Zweitrad, hab noch ein hardtail MTB und das ist gefedert  .


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juli 2011)

bei starrgabel würde ich vorne nicht zu schmal gehen. ist einfach angenehmer.

fahre sowas in schwer + ssp.


----------



## thomas_p (29. Juli 2011)

ok, noch die frage, wie der umwerfer angesteuert werden soll - gibt es diese umlenkröllchen, wie man sie an manchen crossern findet, auch passend mit schelle für MTB rohrdurchmesser?

oder wird der zug am unterrohr entlang geführt und dafür gegenhalter und eine führung angebracht?

ich war auch scharf darauf, mein MTB mit rennlenker und STI's auszustatten, aber dieser punkt und die bremsenproblematik (fahre u.a. aus gewichtsgründen v-brake) haben mich letztendlich davon abgehalten.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (29. Juli 2011)

Die Schaltzüge laufen bei diesem Rahmen entlang des Unterrohrs, die Zugführung von unten ist bereits vorgegeben.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (3. August 2011)

Ich wollte ja eigentlich jedes Teil hier langsam posten, aber das ist mir jetzt doch zu aufwendig und langsam trudeln die Teile ein:

DT-Swiss Starrgabel 445mm
Steuersatz Extralite
Lenker Ritchey WCS UC Carbon 44cm Drop 128mm
Shimano ST-6703 Ultegra 3 x 10 Brems- Schaltgriffe
Shimano XTR FD-M971 Umwerfer
Shimano XTR RD-M972-SGS Schaltwerk
Avid BB7 Road Bremsen

Es fehlen noch Kleinteile, das Acros .54 - CX-Ray - ZTR Crest Vorderrad für das MTB damit ich das Novatech - CX-Ray - ZTR Alpine Laufrad für den Crosser verwenden kann, die Schwalbe FF 2.0 sowie der Rahmen, der erst um den 15. August vom Lackierer zurückkommt.

Bis jetzt entsprechen alle Teile den Erwartungen und Anforderungen und sind tendenziell ein wenig schwerer als publiziert.

Das Herz:

Ultegra 3 x 10 Schalt- und Bremshebel
XTR 980 3 x 10 Kurbel
XTR 971 Umwerfer
XTR 972 Schaltwerk
SRAM xx 11-36 Kassette
Avid BB7 mechanische Scheibenbremse

Da hier die Schaltkomponenten STI kompatibel sind, gehe ich davon aus dass diese Kombi als 3 x 10 problemlos funktionieren wird. Die Praxis wird es zeigen  .

Die mechanische Bremse wirkt oversized, der Sattel wiegt viel mehr wie ein XTR 988 Trail Bremssattel und sie wird es nicht leicht haben im direkten Vergleich.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (12. August 2011)

STARTSCHUSS

Bin heute vom Urlaub zurückgekommen und habe noch das letzte Päckchen sowie den Rahmen vom Lackierer abgeholt - er ist super-schön geworden, wie nagelneu.

Habe jetzt alle Teile und Werkzeuge und morgen geht der Aufbau los, jetzt wirds interessant, vor allem die Schaltungs- und Bremsenkombi in Verbindung mit dem Rennlenker. Werde erst mal einen 80mm Vorbau verbauen ( am MTB fahre ich 100mm ), länger geht immer noch falls es erforderlich sein sollte.

Die FF wiegen statt 315g
1 x 344g
1 x 351g
interessant ... werde sie tubeless montieren und fahren, habe am MTB sehr gute Erfahrungen mit tubeless bisher gemacht.

Der eingeschlafene Thread ist aufgewacht  .

Bis morgen und hier, Eugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (12. August 2011)

ich dachte an einen Crosser kommen 27er Laufräder wie beim Rennrad?


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (12. August 2011)

Wenn dann 28er. Mein Crosser wird sehr MTB-lastig, ich werde noch die Kojacs testen und im Winter Spikes. Wenn ich das alles nicht brauche dann kommt ein 28er LRS.

Ein 28er LRS hat mit 1.3er Reifen den fast gleichen Abrollumfang wie ein 26er mit 2.0 Reifen. Sehe ( noch ) keine Nachteile.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Ronja (12. August 2011)

nein, Nachteile sehe ich jetzt auch nicht, war ne verständinisfrage und wegen der Bremsen, hat die Gabel demnach die Option für Scheibenbremsen?

Edith: habe gerade deinen Startpost nochmal gelesen, Du baust ja auf der Basis eines MTB, ich hatte mich an dem Wort "crosser" festgehalten, deshalb die Fragen, aber bei nem MTB-Rahmen würde ich natürlich auch 26" LRS nehmen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (12. August 2011)

Hi,

Ja, die Gabel hat PM-Aufnahmen. Sie wiegt 589g, ungekürzt. Ich werde hier die mechanischen BB7 verbauen mit anderen Bremsscheiben und Belägen. Die Bremsen müssen sich dem direkten Vergleich mit den aktuellen XTR Trail Bremsen stellen. Der Antrieb ( 3 x 10 ) ist eine Kombi aus Ultegra, XTR 970, XTR 980 und SRAM XX Komponenten, ich habe nicht viel Info hier darüber gefunden, hoffe mal dass alles klappt mit meiner Konfiguration. Wenn ja, wovon ich ausgehe, wird vorne noch ein 44er statt dem 42er Kettenblatt verbaut. Für mich ist das alles sehr spannend.

Der MTB-Crosser soll auch viel im Wald ( auf Wegen ) bewegt werden, leicht und schnell sein.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (12. August 2011)

Der Rahmen. Ausgebessert wurde Steuerrohrbereich und unteres Unterrohr. Im Fläschchen habe ich noch Farbe zum Austupfen mitbekomen. Schaut selbst:


----------



## Sickgirl (12. August 2011)

Wenn dein XTR Schaltwerk ein Shadow ist, brauchst du unbedingt noch solche Zugeinssteller http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=11753;menu=1000,4,167;ID=aebd928127d3a9f9ced8cf5b83cf4aea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (12. August 2011)

Es ist ein 972 Shadow ... danke.


----------



## Ronja (12. August 2011)

na dann leg mal los, ich bin sehr gespannt, wie sich das teil mit Rennlenker macht.


----------



## schnellejugend (12. August 2011)

Schaltwerk und STIs passen nicht zusammen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. August 2011)

Bin auch sehr gespannt, was rauskommt!


Kann sein, dass ich es überlesen habe, aber warum musste der Rahmen ausgebessert werden?


----------



## Sickgirl (12. August 2011)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Schaltwerk und STIs passen nicht zusammen.



Wenn es ein 9fach ist schon, das eigentliche Problem sehe am Umwerfer.


----------



## schnellejugend (12. August 2011)

3x10 mit Mtb - Kassette ist totaler Overkill auf Wald/Radwegen.


----------



## schnellejugend (12. August 2011)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Wenn es ein 9fach ist schon, das eigentliche Problem sehe am Umwerfer.



Stimmt, habe ich übersehen.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (13. August 2011)

Beides, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk sind 9-fach, Kurbel, Kassette und Schalt- Bremsgriffe sind 3x10.

Vor dem Frühstück  :


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. August 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Beides, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk sind 9-fach, Kurbel, Kassette und Schalt- Bremsgriffe sind 3x10.
> 
> Vor dem Frühstück  :


Sehr passend zum Frühstück: Lecker!


...der Tag fängt gut an.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (13. August 2011)

So, der Rahmen ist fertiggebaut, jetzt geht es weiter mit den Antriebskomponenten, zum Schluss noch die Bremsen und das Lenkerband.

Brauchte Zeit um die Jagwire Inline Adjuster zu finden und zu kaufen, nochmals vielen Dank für den Tip, ohne sie wäre ein fertiger Aufbau nicht möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (13. August 2011)

Hast Stil.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (14. August 2011)

Zwischenstand mit Antriebskomponenten:

XTR 980 Kurbel 3x10-fach
XTR 971 Umwerfer 3x9-fach
XTR 972 Schaltwerk 9-fach
SRAM XX Kassette 10-fach
Ultegra 3x10 Schalt- und Bremshebelset

Der Grund für den XTR Komponenten Mix ist dass bei der XTR 970 Serie die Komponenten Umwerfer und Schaltwerk noch kompatibel zu den Schalt- und Bremshebeln sind ( alles STI ). Indexierung erfolgt über die Schalthebel, also 3x10 fach.

Mit Dynasys und Dura Ace würde das nicht mehr funktionieren. Soweit zur Theorie, sehen wir mal wie das dann in der Praxis aussieht  .

Am Laufrad ist noch der falsche Reifen.


----------



## Jumpstumper (14. August 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Zwischenstand mit Antriebskomponenten:



Wow, jetzt fängst bei mir an Neid hervorzurufen, wenns weiterhin so bleibt mit den Teilen, wirds in meinen Augen ein absolute tolles Teil 
Das Konzept selbst find ich auch sehr interessant, bin gespannt auf die Optik im fahrfertigen Zustand...


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (14. August 2011)

Key Success:

Das Schaltwerk funktioniert mit dem Ultegra 6700 10-fach Hebel 1a. Es schaltet alle 10 Gänge so wie geplant, seidenweich und leichtgängig.

Wenn Ihr genau hinseht, kann man zwischen Lenker und Unterrohr die Feineinstellung für den Schaltwerkszug erkennen.

Für heute hör ich auf weiterzubauen, als nächstes kommt dann der Umwerfer.


----------



## bobons (14. August 2011)

Schöne Buchstütze. 

Freut mich dass Du endlich ein passendes Konzept für den Rahmen gefunden hast.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (14. August 2011)

Noch ein paar Details von der Buchstütze


----------



## Ronja (14. August 2011)

der Rennlenker ist erstaunlich homogen mit dem Rahmen, wenn der hintere Reifen schlanker wäre, könnte man denken einen RR vor sich zu haben, ich bin allerdings gespannt, wie es sich mit dem doch recht schmalen Lenker dann fährt


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (14. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und Eure Komentare  .

Avid BB7 Road, nur so mal angeschraubt mit SwissStop Belägen und Magura Storm SL Bremsscheibe. Ich finde das sieht bescheiden aus  . Die Road- Variante ist für Rennbremshebel, die MTB Variante für V-Brake Hebel ausgelegt. Die Bremse soll aber gut sein, mal sehen.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Ronja (14. August 2011)

wenn Du Perfektionist bist: weiß oder schwarz lackieren,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (14. August 2011)

Du fährst das Ding tatsächlich mit Pitlocks? Warum? Ist doch nicht gerade ein Alltagsrad was Du an der Straßenlaterne abstellen willst, oder?
Sag jetzt nicht die sind leichter als ein Schnellspanner.

Da fällt mir noch ein: Am Schlussanstieg nach Madonna d.C. ist ein Typ an uns vorbeigezogen mit einem Starr-MTB mit Rennlenker im Rennrad-Dress. Ich glaub der ist den Anstieg zweimal gefahren weil ihm einmal zu langweilig war, jedenfalls kam er nach einer Stunde nochmal an uns vorbei.... Die Sau


----------



## a.nienie (15. August 2011)

spannend 

wird sehr geil.
das silber der road bb7... ist halt so.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (15. August 2011)

Die Buchstütze wird zum Crosser. Die Schaltung funktioniert bestens. Für die Montage der Vorderbremse brauche ich längere Schrauben, werde ich dann noch holen.

Dann fehlt noch die Verkabelung der Bremsen, Lenkerband und die FF. Man sieht aber schon ganz gut wie das Radl aussehen wird  .


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (15. August 2011)

So, habe das Bike mal gewogen, as it is, mit dem vorderen Bremsbacken auch dran. 8120g. Das Ganze wird am Ende ziemlich genau 8.0 kg wiegen, die Furious Fred sind leichter, die Bremszüge und das Lenkerband kommen wieder hinzu. Dazu noch ein paar Titanschräubchen und der Sigma 2209. Super, bin sehr zufrieden, das Teil sieht zur Zeit aus als könnte man damit einen Krieg gewinnen. Es gibt keinen Leichtbau-Kompromiss so wie auch nicht beim MTB ( 8750g ). Bin happy.

Die Ultegra Schalt- und Bremsgriffe sowie die Avid BB7 Bremssättel sind relativ schwer.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (16. August 2011)

Der Crosser ist fertig aufgebaut. Es fehlt nur noch das Lenkerband und vorne der FF.

Antriebseite:






Bremsenseite:






Verkabelung Lenker ( evtl. interessant ):






Jetzt noch probefahren, feineinstellen und zum Schluss das Lenkerband. Weiss ?

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## the-flyest (16. August 2011)

Sieht schon klasse aus dein Radl!
Sehr schicker Aufbau.

Ich würde nen weiß/schwarzes Lenkerband nehmen, nur weiß ist meiner Meinung nach zu heavy und nur schwarz zu langweilig.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27304_Lenkerband-Microtex-mit-Logo-.html
oder
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a14130/syntace-cork-tape-weiss-schwarz.html?uin=beisfuj6pcehpklcvqh3hrq2k6

sieht bestimmt gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. August 2011)

geile kiste!



Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> ... und zum Schluss das Lenkerband. Weiss ?



irgendwas farbiges.


----------



## gabarinza (17. August 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Jetzt noch probefahren, feineinstellen und zum Schluss das Lenkerband. Weiss ?
> 
> Grüsse,
> Eugen



Sollte es in der Farbe verfügbar sein, würde ich ein Lenkerband in der selben Farbe wir das Rot an den Felgen, was ja eh schon ganz gut zu den kleinen roten Akzenten das Rahmens passt nehmen


----------



## bene94 (17. August 2011)

Sehr cooles Projekt! 

LB würde ich auch schwarz/weiss oder rot. Je nach dem, ob du es schlichter magst oder eben nicht.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. August 2011)

Hi  ,

Erst mal Danke für die durchwegs positiven Kommentare. Ich hab das Bike heute zum ersten Mal so richtig bewegt, der um 2cm kürzere Vorbau verglichen zum MTB mit dem gleichen Rahmen ( andere Lackierung ) stört überhaupt nicht. Die Geo mit der 445mm Starrgabel ist  , das Bike ist sehr wendig und verglichen zu einem MTB auch schnell.

Die Schaltung funktioniert 1a, so wie es sein soll und die MTB- statt Rennrad Komponenten waren eine sehr gute Wahl. Ich möchte wenn meine Freundin mit ihrem MTB mal abbiegt auch mit diesem Radl mitfahren können, ohne nennenswerte Kompromisse, das kann ich mit meinem Crosser.

Kinderkrankheiten & 2do's:

- Der Steuersatz hat sich gesetzt und muss neu eingestellt werden.
- Die Jagwire Feineinstelladapter für die Schaltung sind Mist, einer kann nur per Zange bedient werden ( rutscht durch ), brauche was Besseres.
- Die Avid BB7 Bremssättel sitzen 1-2mm zu tief, das kann bei dieser Art von Bremssattelmontage leicht durch 1-2 Unterlegscheiben ausgeglichen werden.
- Ich möchte gerne ein Lenkerband in passendem Rot. Habe bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden.

Ich stehe auf dieses Bike  . Hab bis jetzt noch nichts vergleichbares gesehen und es fährt sich g**l, werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten. Neue Fotos gibts am Weekend, wenn sich wieder was getan hat.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## bobons (17. August 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Hi  ,
> 
> Erst mal Danke für die durchwegs positiven Kommentare. Ich hab das Bike heute zum ersten Mal so richtig bewegt, der um 2cm kürzere Vorbau verglichen zum MTB mit dem gleichen Rahmen ( andere Lackierung ) stört überhaupt nicht. Die Geo mit der 445mm Starrgabel ist  , das Bike ist sehr wendig und verglichen zu einem MTB auch schnell.
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=1075

Ich habe die Jagwire-Einsteller an den V-Brakes am Crosser, da funktionieren sie perfekt, sind wohl eher für 5 mm-Züge. Schau mal nach den Jagwire Mickey, sieht dann auch schöner aus von der Optik her.
An Deinem Carbon-Rahmen würde ich aber die Stellen Abkleben wo die "Ohren" von Mickey den Rahmen berühren.

Sehr gute Arbeit für einen Informatiker!


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (17. August 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> ...
> Sehr gute Arbeit für einen Informatiker!


 
Danke


----------



## bobons (18. August 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Danke



Ich musste es schreiben: Ich kenne einige Informatiker die auch mit 30 noch täglich von Mami bekocht werden und zwar super im Fachgebiet sind, aber alleine wahrscheinlich nicht lebensfähig.


----------



## Floh (18. August 2011)

Bei Deinem Bike fällt mir eine Anekdote über F. Piech ein. Der hat in seiner Zeit als Rennleiter bei Porsche die Mechaniker das Auto zerlegen lassen, ist dann mit einem Magneten rumgelaufen und hat geguckt ob noch irgendwas nicht aus Titan oder Aluminium war.
Und, außer den Schrauben noch irgendwas nicht aus Carbon bei Dir?  Glückwunsch zu dem Aufbau.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (20. August 2011)

Es gibt was Neues  :

Im Einsatz:












Nachher:


----------



## Renn Maus (21. August 2011)

Sieht cool aus.
Mir würde ein Farbpartner für das Lenkerband fehlen, der im hinteren Radteil ist.
Etwa ein teilweise roter Sattel. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Wie fährt sich das im Gelände? Wagst du dich damit auch in technische- und steile Abfahrten?

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (21. August 2011)

Hi,

Zur Zeit bin ich an diversen Feineinstellungen ( Rennlenker, Griffe, Bremsen ) und fahre mit dem Crosser nur ganz einfache Strecken. Für schwereres Gelände hab ich ja noch das MTB.

Bin aber happy wie gut der Schaltmix 3x10 mit den MTB Komponenten XTR 980 und 970 funktioniert. Die BB7 Bremsleistung ist ganz gut, mit Sicherheit ausreichend, kommt aber nirgendwo mit der XTR Trail am MTB mit. Die vordere Bremsscheibe rubbelt auf den letzten Metern vor dem Stop, hier muss ich noch die Ursache finden und korrigieren. Ob das Lenkerband bleibt weiss ich auch noch nicht, ist halt schon sehr rot  .

Haupteinsatz für das Bike wird Training wenn es wieder kälter wird und Du mit dem MTB ohnehin nicht mehr artgerecht am Weg bist bzw. sein kannst. Und es ist natürlich ein sehr willkommenes Zweitrad, wenn das andere mal ausfällt, warum auch immer.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## stour (25. August 2011)

hallo,
wie hast du die schaltzugführung am tretlager gelöst.
hast du ein bild davon? evt. bezugsquelle?
baue mir mit dem rahmen ein mtb zusammen.
danke im voraus.
paul


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (25. August 2011)

Hallo Paul,

Bezugsquelle, Bild und Preis:

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Zubehoer-...type=search&searchparam=kabelführung retlager

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (4. September 2011)

Es tut sich was, langsam wird das Bike was ich als Zweitrad möchte. Alles funktioniert bestens, neu sind Sattel und Lenkerband ( weiss ). Es kommen noch schmalere Reifen ( Schwalbe Marathon Race 1.5 Faltversion ) zum Test  und ein um 10mm kürzerer Vorbau ( 70mm ). Dann ist das Bike  und es macht jetzt schon sehr viel Spass. Kann in dem Setup im Winter immer noch mit Spikes gefahren werden.

Das Bike wiegt jetzt 8.3 kg. Bin erheblich über dem Zielgewicht. Was solls, es macht Spass.

Grüsse,
Eugen.


----------



## stour (19. September 2011)

Hallo Eugen,
mein Mtb ist jetzt auch fertig. Gewicht komplett 9,2 kg. Beim Sattel könnte ich noch ca.
200 gr. sparen, aber der passt zum Po.
Der Tip mit der Schaltzugführung war gut. Von den gekauften drei Führungen, habe ich keine verwenden können. Die Schaltzüge laufen trotz der Kreuzung sauber.
Gruß
Paul


----------



## bobons (19. September 2011)

stour schrieb:


> Hallo Eugen,
> mein Mtb ist jetzt auch fertig. Gewicht komplett 9,2 kg. Beim Sattel könnte ich noch ca.
> 200 gr. sparen, aber der passt zum Po.
> Der Tip mit der Schaltzugführung war gut. Von den gekauften drei Führungen, habe ich keine verwenden können. Die Schaltzüge laufen trotz der Kreuzung sauber.
> ...



Ich will ja nicht wie ein Leichtbauer klingen, aber Dein Lenker ist nicht mittig und falschherum montiert.
Bestimmter Grund?


----------



## oztafan kolibri (19. September 2011)

Hallo Fitnessfahrer,

Glückwunsch - sieht gut aus . Endlich auch jemand, der die Vorteile von MTB und Rennrad zu einem Rad zusammendestilliert. Hier mein Low-Budget Ergebnis - so seit nunmehr 2 1/2 Jahren als Tochterbeweger (mit FollowMe Tandem und Kindersitz) Alltags- und Winterrad (mit Schwalbe Ice Spiker) im Einsatz. Fährt sich sehr kommod - durch die niedrige Überstandshöhe v.a. im Winter angenehm, wenn man schnell mit beiden Füssen von den Pedalen muss...

Viel Spass weiterhin mit Deinem Rad


----------



## a.nienie (20. September 2011)

auch nicht schlecht deine gelbe resterampe.

mir schwebt ja immer noch ein c mit fatty + dropbar vor... irgendwann.

übrigens wir mein dropper auf normalen mtb touren und trails bewegt.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (20. September 2011)

Vielen Dank für das Feedback.

@stour: Schönes Bike  . Ich bin mit meinem Bike immer noch nicht fertig, finde die Abstimmung Rennlenker - STI's - Vorbau ziemlich aufwändig. Sonst funktioniert alles 1a und das Bike ist schnell. Wiegt im Moment 8.2kg, der Hauptunterschied zu 9.2kg dürften bei uns die Laufräder und Gabel sein.

@all: Ich finde dieses Bike genial, es ist fast ein MTB "light" und Rennrad in einem, aufgebaut mit MTB Komponenten und mechanischen Scheibenbremsen. Gut für Winter, Training, Touren und Uphill. Spikes sind problemlos montierbar. Downhill sollte sich aber niemand Wunder erwarten, trotzdem kommt man überall besser runter wie mit einem klassischem Crosser und hat wahrscheinlich die besseren Bremsen als ein native Crosser / Rennrad.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oztafan kolibri (21. September 2011)

Danke für die Blumen , 

Ich hege ähnliche Gedanken (C+Fatty+Dropbar+Rohloff - am besten als 29er).

Wenn's eine funktionierende Möglichkeit gäbe, hydraulische Scheibenbremsen und Dirt-Dropbars zu vermählen, hätte mein Fully schon längst einen anderen Lenker.... Trickstuff Doppelmoppel und Konsorten überzeugen nicht sooooo sehr (finde ich persönlich).

Grüsse


----------



## scylla (21. September 2011)

@Fitnessfahrer
schönes Mtb-Cyclocross hast du da! 
Für meinen Geschmack auch sehr sinnvoll aufgebaut. Sieht nach Spaß aus 

Aaaaber:
Warum keine "Zweit-Bremshebel" (sind ja im Cyclocross-Bereich durchaus üblich und meiner Meinung nach auch sehr nett zu haben)?
Und stört dich die etwas kurze Übersetzung der 42er XTR Kurbel nicht mit den schmalen, schnellen Reifen? Ich würde ehrlich gesagt am Crosser die Rennrad-Kompaktkurbel nicht missen wollen!


----------



## a.nienie (21. September 2011)

@oztafan kolibri:
als 29er könnte das interessant werden.

sti + hydraulik: das wird wohl noch etwas dauern.

solange fahre ich die bb7.

habe auch schon alternativen zum drop bar getestet zb h-bar bzw. j-bar.
greift sich aber ganz anderes und ist längst nicht so bequem wie meine woodchipper.
aber man kann halt normale scheibenbremsen fahren.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (22. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @Fitnessfahrer
> schönes Mtb-Cyclocross hast du da!
> Für meinen Geschmack auch sehr sinnvoll aufgebaut. Sieht nach Spaß aus
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Scylla,

Vielen Dank, ja das Bike hat einen grossen Fun-Faktor  . Mit Zweit-Bremshebeln kann ich mich rein optisch nicht so gut anfreunden, ich hoffe auf Hydro STI's irgendwann und komme mit der BB7 am Crosser mittlerweile ganz gut zurecht.

Bei der Gesamtübersetzung reicht im Moment 42 - 11 für mich locker aus. Mittelfristig hoffe ich auf eine kaufbare 48 - 36 - 24 Kettenblattkonfiguration für die 980er XTR Kurbel ( oder entsprechende Abdeckungen fürs grosse Kettenblatt, an der Kubel ist ja alles ohnehin alles zur 970er kompatibel. In Verbindung mit 29er Laufrädern dürfte das eine sehr gute Kombi sein.

Wenn das nicht klappt, wird's halt eine optisch aufgemachte 970er XTR Kurbel a la Mad-Line, da sind solche Kettenblätter schon lange verfügbar.

LG
Eugen


----------



## dgdracing (22. September 2011)

Das mit der Kurbel interessiert mich, bin mittelfristig auch auf der Suche an einer leichteren Variante des 48er XT Kurbelsatzes.

mfg dgdracing


----------



## scylla (22. September 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo Scylla,
> 
> Vielen Dank, ja das Bike hat einen grossen Fun-Faktor  . Mit Zweit-Bremshebeln kann ich mich rein optisch nicht so gut anfreunden, ich hoffe auf Hydro STI's irgendwann und komme mit der BB7 am Crosser mittlerweile ganz gut zurecht.



Die extra Bremshebel hab ich an meinem Crosser nicht dran, weil mir die BB7 mit den "normalen" Bremshebeln nicht reichen würde (da hat man ja sogar eher einen besseren Kraftübertrag da längerer Hebel), sondern weil sie sich im Gelände (ich fahr mit dem Teil teils auch leichte Mtb-Touren) als sehr nützlich erwiesen haben. Im Steilen kommt man so halt in eine angenehmere Position als mit dem frontlastig-überstreckten Griff an den Unterlenker.
Die Optik ist mir dabei wurscht.

Warum 29er Laufräder?
Kriegst du die mit "vernünftigen" Crosserreifen (also ab 35mm) überhaupt rein in den Rahmen (würde ich vorher sorgfältig ausmessen)? Mit Rennrad-Reifen dürfe es gehen, da hätte ich keine Bedenken. Also als 2. LRS für die Straße mit RR-Reifen Ok, aber ohne Not würde ich den schönen Alpine LRS nicht ersetzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (22. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Die extra Bremshebel hab ich an meinem Crosser nicht dran, weil mir die BB7 mit den "normalen" Bremshebeln nicht reichen würde (da hat man ja sogar eher einen besseren Kraftübertrag da längerer Hebel), sondern weil sie sich im Gelände (ich fahr mit dem Teil teils auch leichte Mtb-Touren) als sehr nützlich erwiesen haben. Im Steilen kommt man so halt in eine angenehmere Position als mit dem frontlastig-überstreckten Griff an den Unterlenker.
> Die Optik ist mir dabei wurscht.
> 
> Warum 29er Laufräder?
> Kriegst du die mit "vernünftigen" Crosserreifen (also ab 35mm) überhaupt rein in den Rahmen (würde ich vorher sorgfältig ausmessen)? Mit Rennrad-Reifen dürfe es gehen, da hätte ich keine Bedenken. Also als 2. LRS für die Straße mit RR-Reifen Ok, aber ohne Not würde ich den schönen Alpine LRS nicht ersetzen!


 
Hi,

Wenn Du mal Zeit dafür hast, schick mir bitte mal Fotos von Deiner Bremshebelkombi. Klingt sehr interessant aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie Du das gemacht hast. Verwende den Crosser auch für leichte MTB Einsätze  .

29er Laufräder: Ich fahre eine Kombi von 26 Zoll Laufrädern mit 2.0 FF. Habe hinten noch 2cm Platz ( plus Freiraum zum Rahmen ). Vorne habe ich durch die Starrgabel Platz ohne Ende  . Könnte so 1.6 breite Reifen ( = 4cm ) ohne Probleme auf 29er Felgen montieren und hätte noch 3-5mm Abstand zum Rahmen. Denkst Du es ist sinnfrei, das zu tun ? Möchte an diesem Bike auch Spikes fahren.

LG Eugen.


----------



## bobons (22. September 2011)

Guckst Du Eugen:

http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/p/163414

Schau Dir einfach mal ein paar Crosser in der Galerie hier oder bei einer Bildersuche an.
Ein Modell sind z.B. die Tektro RL720, es gibt Dutzende.


----------



## scylla (23. September 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> 29er Laufräder: Ich fahre eine Kombi von 26 Zoll Laufrädern mit 2.0 FF. Habe hinten noch 2cm Platz ( plus Freiraum zum Rahmen ). Vorne habe ich durch die Starrgabel Platz ohne Ende  . Könnte so 1.6 breite Reifen ( = 4cm ) ohne Probleme auf 29er Felgen montieren und hätte noch 3-5mm Abstand zum Rahmen. Denkst Du es ist sinnfrei, das zu tun ? Möchte an diesem Bike auch Spikes fahren.



Ui, da hast du aber viel Platz im Rahmen.
Bemerkenswert und vorbildlich für einen Hardtail Rahmen 

Ich würde nicht sagen, dass es sinnfrei ist. Das, was du an Umfang gewinnst, gewinnst du auch an den "Überrolleigenschaften" und an Entfaltung (also an max. Speed). Auf der Kehrseite wirst du durch die schmäleren Reifen Komfort verlieren. Von dem bei 29ern vielbeschworenen Zugewinn an Traktion wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich nichts bemerken, da du zum einen durch die größeren Laufräder mehr Auflagefläche der Reifen in Längsrichtung haben wirst, aber gleichzeitig nur schmälere Reifen montieren kannst. Könnte also eher einen gegenteiligen Effekt haben.

Insgesamt würde ich halt sagen, dass die Vorteile, wenn überhaupt vorhanden, so gering sein werden, dass ich dafür keinen Top Laufradsatz durch was potentiell sogar schwereres und weniger steifes ersetzen würde!

zu den Zweitbremshebeln: siehe bobons Antwort 

PS: Spikes gibt es mittlerweile auch für Crosser bzw. Trekkingräder und 29er (die könnten dann aber zu breit sein). Die größere Auswahl hast du aber immer noch bei klassischen 26er Mtb-Reifen.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (23. September 2011)

^ danke Dir 

LG,
Eugen


----------



## a.nienie (23. September 2011)

zusatzhebel: muß man mögen. wenn Du - wie ich - die hände eh nie neben dem vorbau hast, würde ich es lassen. bergab geht's in die drops: hammertime!


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (23. September 2011)

Ich fahre meistens mit den Händen oben auf den STI's, kann so auch gut bremsen. Unterlenkerposition nur selten, wenn ich mal ( für meine Begriffe ) schnell sein will oder bei starkem Gegenwind.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## scylla (23. September 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Ich fahre meistens mit den Händen oben auf den STI's, kann so auch gut bremsen.




das könnte ich nicht! Oben auf den STIs kann ich nur auf der Straße bei nicht zu großem Gefälle bremsen. Im Gelände... keine Chance!


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (23. September 2011)

Hat wahrscheinlich auch mit der Handgrösse zu tun. Und ich habe die STI's solange eingestellt bis das wirklich funktioniert hat ( habe lange gebraucht, um die für mich richtige Position zu finden, Lenker und STI's ).

LG
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (23. September 2011)

Eine XT FC-T781 Kurbel für meinen Crosser ? Ich habe die 980er 3-fach verbaut, weil sie bei mir herumgelegen ist. Für einen Crosser gibt es aber Sinn, eher in Richtung Rennradübersetzungen zu gehen, was ich nicht dringend brauche aber durchaus sinnvoll ist. Kettenblätter sind 48-36-26, ich würde noch statt dem 26er ein 24er Kettenblatt verbauen, um keine Kapazität nach unten zu verlieren. Aus meiner Sicht eine sehr gute Lösung, da der MTB Komponentenaufbau bei dem Crosser beibehalten werden kann und das grosse 48er Kettenblatt doch eine merkliche Verbesserung bezüglich höheren Geschwindigkeiten bedeuten sollte. Der Kettenschutzring würde demontiert, die ca. 100g Mehrgewicht sind mir egal. Meinungen dazu ?

Grüsse,
Eugen

P.S. Könnte die 980er Kurbel, die verbaut ist gut für mein Winterprojekt gebrauchen, ein Fully. Hätte dann wieder eine komplette 980er XTR Gruppe für dieses Projekt ( Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Shifter, Bremsen ).


----------



## scylla (23. September 2011)

meine Meinung: 48Z macht Sinn!
Hübsch ist sie ja, die schwarze XT. Und sieht sogar so aus, als könnten problemlos andere Kettenblätter passen, was ja auch nie schlecht ist.

Jetzt bin ich neugierig: welches Fully?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (23. September 2011)

Du weisst es  , LV301.

LG,
Eugen


----------



## scylla (23. September 2011)

nicht wissen, aber so eine ungefähre ahnung hatte ich 
gute wahl


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (23. September 2011)

Lenker Final mit Beleuchtung:


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (24. September 2011)

Hi,

habe die Kurbel bestellt, sie wird als "Trekking" Version verkauft. Denke aber XT Qualität sollte sich nicht so gross unterscheiden und Trekking bezieht sich eher auf die 48-36-26 Kettenblätter. Werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Die Belechtung ist ein Test. Musste leider feststellen, dass LED Lampen den Empfang eines Sigma 2209 STS so stören können, dass dieser entweder Aussetzer hat oder das Bike gar nicht erkennt. Eine Distanz gemäss Fotos reicht aber schon, das Problem zu beheben. Habe ich heute festgestellt, zum Erstaunen aller Biker denen ich mit eingeschaltener Lampe begegnet bin  .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## dgdracing (24. September 2011)

So ne 48er Kurbel ist wirklich was feines, ich weiß nicht inwieweit der Umwerfer ein 24er Ritzel noch mitmacht.

Was anderes: kann man beim FC-T781 den Kettenschutzring abmontieren, ich sehe da garkeine Schrauben (bei der Version die nicht Kettenkastenkompatibel ist)

mfg dgdracing


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (24. September 2011)

Es gibt in jedem Fall ein Kettenblatt ohne Schutz für diese Kurbel ( bestellbar ). Habe aber keine so konfigurierte Kurbel gefunden und dann eine mit Schutz bestellt. Das Kettenblatt kann ich immer noch nachkaufen, aber dann sehe ich mir auch andere an.

Das 24er Kettenblatt wird erst dann getestet, wenn alles mit dem 26er perfekt funktioniert.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## thomas_p (24. September 2011)

ich fahre auch XT trekking-kettenblätter am MTB (auf einer XT-MTB-kurbel), ich behaupte mal, das sich das bis auf ein paar extra-gramm nicht unterscheidet. 48er ist auf jedenfall für mich eine gute anschaffung gewesen.

allerdings hat mir hier im forum jemand den hinweis gegeben, dass die trekking-kurbeln breiter bauen als die MTB versionen, da kettenkasten-kompatibel.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (24. September 2011)

50mm Kettenlinie - as it should be. Dynasys kompatibel, wie die verbaute 980er ( die 1a funktioniert ). Wir werden sehen  .


----------



## schnellejugend (25. September 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> 50mm Kettenlinie - as it should be. Dynasys kompatibel, wie die verbaute 980er ( die 1a funktioniert ). Wir werden sehen  .


Es geht nicht um die Kettenlinie sondern den Q-Faktor.

Früher waren sie auf jeden Fall breiter, vll. ist es jetzt nicht mehr so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fitnessfahrer (25. September 2011)

Ouch, stimmt. Der grössere Q-Faktor ist wahrscheinlich, steht ja bei der Kurbel dass Kettenkästen auch funktionieren.

Habe jetzt meine Bestellung geändert auf eine normale schwarze 780er und die 36er / 48er Kettenblätter von der Trekking dazubestellt. Hoffe das passt dann auch.

Danke für den Hinweis.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## dgdracing (25. September 2011)

Es gibt zwei Versionen, eine die Kettenkastenkompatibel ist, und eine die es nicht ist 

mfg dgdracing


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (25. September 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis, super  . Ich bleib jetzt mal bei meiner Bestellung, einer schwarzen XT 780er Kurbel ( 42-32-24 ) und dem 36er Kettenblatt sowie dem 48er Kettenblatt ( ohne Schutzring ) von der XT Trekking. Wäre ja meine Wunschkonfiguration ( 48-36-24 ) und ich hoffe die Kettenblätter sind kompatibel. Wenn nicht, kann ich immer noch weitersuchen und habe aber eine XT-Kurbel, die zurückgebaut top aktuell ist, im Bike funktioniert und allenfalls zu einem guten Preis wiederverkauft werden kann.

Plan "B" wäre dann eine XT Trekkingkurbel ( nicht Kettenkastenkompatibel ) und hoffen dass der Q-Faktor stimmt.

In einer Woche weiss ich ( wissen wir ) mehr. Interessant, finde ich.

Die verbaute XTR Kurbel möchte ich definitiv für mein Winterprojekt "freispielen" um dort eine komplette XTR 980er Gruppe verbauen zu können bzw. bereits zu haben. Am Crosser ist ohnehin schon ein Schaltmix zwischen Ultegra 3 x 10 Hebeln, 970er Schaltwerk und Umwerfer und jetzt dann eben noch die 780er XT Kurbel.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (30. September 2011)

So, jetzt gehts los. Die 780er XT Kurbel ist eingetroffen, die 36-er und 48-er Kettenblätter von der Trekking Variante ebenfalls ( 48-er ohne Kettenblattschutz ). Mal schnell die Kurbel zusammengesteckt - alles passt. Jetzt bin ich selbst gespannt ob der 970er Umwerfer mit 48-36-24 klarkommt. Sonst sieht das Vorhaben bis jetzt gut aus.

Edit: Ich musste den Stift auf dem 48-er Kettenblatt, der ein Abfallen der Kette zwischen dem äusseren Kettenblatt und dem Kurbelarm verhindert um ca. 1 drittel kürzen, da sonst dieser Stift die Montage des grössten KB verhindert, er ist zu lang. Also doch anderer Q-Faktor, bin froh dass ich auf der MTB und nicht auf der Trekking Kurbel aufbaue.

In dieser Konfiguration wiegt die XT Kurbel 795g ohne Innenlager. Ein XT oder XTR Innenlager wiegt 91g mit den drei Spacern.


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (1. Oktober 2011)

Done.

Alles funktioniert wie es sein sollte, der Umwerfer arbeitet tadellos, alle Gänge sind schaltbar. Man könnte sogar klein-klein oder gross-gross fahren, was keinen Sinn macht aber technisch gehts.

Die ausgebaute 980er 42-32-24 Kurbel wiegt 689g ohne Innenlager.

Also hier mit 780er MTB 48-36-24 Kurbel, hinten 11-36 Ritzel 10-fach:


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (1. Oktober 2011)

Hier noch eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Antriebskomponenten. Auslöser war, dass ich einen Crosser, basierend auf ausschliesslich MTB Komponenten mit Rennlenker und entsprechenden Schalt- / Bremshebeln bauen wollte. Die Schaltung sollte 3x10 sein, die 24er KB - 36er Ritzel Übersetzung erhalten bleiben. Am Ende wurde dann noch die XTR Kurbel gegen eine XT Kurbel ausgetauscht, um eine grössere Bandbreite nach oben zu erzielen. Crosser haben üblicherweise Rennradkurbeln. Alles funktioniert  .

Komponenten:

Ultegra 6703 3x10 Schalt- / Bremshebel
XT FC-M780 Kurbel
XT FC-M761 36er Kettenblatt
XT FC-M761 48er Kettenblatt
XTR FD-M971 Down Swing Umwerfer
XTR RD-M972-SGS Shadow Schaltwerk lang
SRAM XX Kassette MTB 10-fach 11-36
SRAM PC 1091R Hollow Pin Kette 10-fach

Die Schalt- / Bremshebel, der Umwerfer und das Schaltwerk sind in diesem Fall STI kompatibel.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dgdracing (1. Oktober 2011)

Coole Sache, bin gespannt ob der Umwerfer das anständig schaltet, wenn ja werde ich das bei mir auch so machen 

Wo hast du die FC-T780 her, (Link)?

mfg dgdracing


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (1. Oktober 2011)

Bike24. Innerhalb von 2 Tagen wurde die Kurbel versandt.

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## dgdracing (3. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht vollkommen täusche, haben die nur die FC-T78*1*, welche eben kettenkastenkompatibel ist 

mfg dgdracing


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (3. Oktober 2011)

here you go:

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=22775;page=1;menu=1000,2,88;mid=0;pgc=0
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=16246;page=1;menu=1000,2,84;mid=2;pgc=0


----------



## dgdracing (3. Oktober 2011)

Hm ok, ich glaube ich warte auf die FC-T780, die 2 extra Kettenblätter sind mir doch preislich zu happig 

mfg dgdracing


----------



## a.nienie (4. Oktober 2011)

sieht sehr geil aus mit der schwarzen kurbel!
aber dein lenekrband ist noch so sauber, kein gelände gefahren oder immer glück mit dem wetter gehabt


----------



## Fitnessfahrer (4. Oktober 2011)

Ganz anders, ist schon das 3. Lenkerband, hab lange mit den STI's herumgespielt beim Einstellen. Und dieses Lenkerband hat noch keinen Wald gesehen  .

Grüsse,
Eugen


----------



## Sickgirl (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Eugen,

ich habe nochmal eine Frage zu der Umwerferproblematik. Mein Reiserad habe ich letztes Jahr auf Rennlenker umgestellt. Zuerst hatte ich Ultegra 3/9fach STIs drauf. Da habe ich es vorne nur mit einem Ultegraumwerfer  und der Umlenkrolle einigermaßen zum laufen gebracht. Vor 4 Wochen habe ich wegen der Bremsen auf ST 5703 gewechselt (die neuen STIs gehen mit den Mini V-Brakes wirklich gut) und da ging das Drama mit dem Umwerfer wieder los.

Habe dann mal meine Rennradkurbel und die MTB Kurbel vermessen, an der RR-Kurbel stehen die Blätter 1 mm näher beieinander. Aus purer Verzweiflung habe ich dann die Kettenblattaufnahmen meiner Middleburn Kurbel abgefräst. Jetzt funktioniert es wieder mit meinem alten LX Umwerfer, aber es ist ein total schmaler Grat das sich alle drei Blätter gut schalten lassen. 

Hast du einen für 9fach oder 10fach Antriebe ausgelegten Umwerfer verwendet? Lässt sich der Umwerfer auf dem mittleren Blatt trimmen? Alles gut schaltbar.

Ich habe halt noch so einen alten für 8fach Systeme ausgelegten Umwerfer, mein Problem ist, das ich einen alten Stahlrahmen mit 28,6 mm Klemmaß fahre und die aktuellen Umwerfer gibt es ja nur noch mit den fetten 34,9 Schellen.

Wenn du mir jetzt aber eine super Funktion bescheinigst könnte ich mich über die optische Beeinträchtigung hinwegsetzten. Alternativ bearbeite ich den Umwerfer mit der Rohrzange.

Gruß und Danke
Ulrike


----------



## slang (5. Oktober 2011)

Fitnessfahrer schrieb:


> Done.
> 
> Alles funktioniert wie es sein sollte, der Umwerfer arbeitet tadellos, alle Gänge sind schaltbar. Man könnte sogar klein-klein oder gross-gross fahren, was keinen Sinn macht aber technisch gehts.
> 
> ...



Ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Faden gelesen, von daher, falls es eine dumme Frage ist, diese bitte ignorieren.

Das Bike sieht gut aus, gefällt mir. Die Decals und der Spacerturm sind nicht so meins aber ansonsten 

Eins verstehe ich nicht. 

Warum versucht man aus nem MTB nen Cyclocrosser zu basteln? 

Ich mach wohl ähnliche Projekte, bei mir liegt das aber an fehlender Liquidität.
Scheint bei dir, so wie du Neuteile kaufst aber nicht das Problem zu sein.
Für 2-3K  bekommt man doch nen Top Cyclocrosser, mit nem Gewicht gen 8 Kilo.
Was wiegt dein Aufbau eigentlich?
Bei dem Cyclocrosser hat man dann noch den Vorteil der 28" LR


----------



## redeyejoe (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie fährt sich dein MTB-Crosser? Ich bin aktuell am überlegen, ob ich mir ähnlich wie du aus einem 29er Rahmen Rad aufbaue, bei dem ich:
- im Winter ein Renn-Lenker verbaue um das Bike als Crosser zu verwenden
- und im Sommer ein MTB-Lenker montiere um dann ein 29er Hardtail zu haben.

Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass Crosser in der Regel ein um etwa 40 mm kürzeres Oberrohr haben als MTBs...
...ok kann man theoretisch mit einem ultra-kurzem Vorbau ausgleichen...

Daher die Frage in die Runde: Was für Erfahrungen könnt Ihr mir zum Thema MTB mit Rennlenker posten?
Als Rahmen habe ich an einen 29er Surly oder 29er On One Inbred gedacht. 

Grüsse,
Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. Oktober 2012)

kurzer vorbau + ein paar spacer mehr (oder erigierter vorbau). aktuell würde ich sowas wie den fsa metropolis stem verbauten, denke ich.
hatte ein mtb mit salsa woodchipper, das ging an sich sehr gut.

habe bei meinem salsa mal 37mm trekkingreifen verbaut und fand die kurbel doch etwas nah am boden


----------

